# Embroidery software, what do you use and why?



## John Wilson (Jul 28, 2007)

Ok as the thread title says.... What software do you use and why? 

What did you pay and how long ago did you purchase it?

If you had to upgrade or change software what would you go for?

What do you mainly use your software for? Ie basic text, full digitizing of logos 

Do you still sub some jobs out that are beyond your expertise?

also what would you recommend if you hate your software? 

Be truthful!


----------



## John Wilson (Jul 28, 2007)

Also training and support?


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

Ok as the thread title says.... What software do you use and why? 

Wilcom all the way.

What did you pay and how long ago did you purchase it?

A lot, a long time ago. I can't recall exactly and we bundled the purchase in with a couple of machines. It was over $15K. The latest "Update" was a grand. No regrets, we keep it up to date.

If you had to upgrade or change software what would you go for?

Wilcom. Or Pulse. No other options in my opinion. If I were starting over now and given the fact that we are a strictly tajima shop I would probably look at Pulse first. In fact, we may look at a basic pulse package just to incorporate networking of the machines now that all of our machines are newer.

I also looked at Melco's program recently and it is still on the radar should we decide to go with Melco's LiveDesigner as an online designer. We would still keep our Wilcom going though.

What do you mainly use your software for? Ie basic text, full digitizing of logos 

All of the above. We digitize about 90% of our logos. About 80% of our runs are basic lettering, stock designs, or reorders of previously digitized designs.

Do you still sub some jobs out that are beyond your expertise?

On occasion yes. Especially fins, feathers and fur that seem to require a masters touch. We send out an occasional job just because our schedule is packed and we need a faster turnaround without bumping another customer. We get overnight service from our primary outside digitizer and rarely have to do anything more than a modest edit.

also what would you recommend if you hate your software? 

I have very few complaints about Wilcom. My one complaint would be with Deconetwork and I'm not sure this is the place for that but it bugs me that Wilcom, whose specialty is embroidery digitizing software, have spent so much effort on DecoNetwork but the embroidery functions have been shoved to the bottom in favor of the DTG functions. I won't ramble, this is best left for another thread in another forum...

Training and support?

No comment really, I couldn't tell you what their support is like as I haven't had to contact them since they were sold and supported in the US by Melco. (A long time ago) The software works, the documentation is great, we can usually figure out any new features and such.

Be truthful!

Always. And as a footnote, we've had other digitizing programs in the past although it was a long time ago. When we made the switch from a Sierra based product to Wilcom our lives got soooo much easier.


----------



## John Wilson (Jul 28, 2007)

Thank you Liberty

73 views and only 1 reply? Tut tut


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We use wings experience because it came with the machine purchase. we do 99% of our own digitizing. wilcom is the number one software out there and i really liked it but at the time it was $30K. Last time I looked it was about $15K.


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

John Wilson said:


> Thank you Liberty
> 
> 73 views and only 1 reply? Tut tut


Probably due to it being discussed many times before.
Search is your friend.


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

Ok as the thread title says.... What software do you use and why?

wilcom cos its the best Ive used and wont change for anything

What did you pay and how long ago did you purchase it?

£10,000....purchased it in 2002

If you had to upgrade or change software what would you go for?

stick to wilcom

What do you mainly use your software for? Ie basic text, full digitizing of logos 

we are a digitizing house so we do all sorts. we also use pulse but we prefer wilcom anytime

Do you still sub some jobs out that are beyond your expertise?

we do all digitizing inhouse. our digitizers have over 15 yrs experience. our customers seldom use us for their complicated jobs which they cant do themselves

also what would you recommend if you hate your software?

if I hated wilcom, i think I'll look for another business...lol...


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

PE-Design 7.0 that we bought with our first PR600. I think it was $750? We still use it occasionally since it's easier for some basic things.

Sierra Embroidery Office - no idea how much we paid for it since it was a package deal with the embroidery machine and a DTG printer. Original version was the worst purchase we've ever made, most unstable software product I've used in 30+ years. Bought the upgrade, night and day. Still have occasional crashes, otherwise it does everything I need it to. I digitize almost everything we do at this point.


----------



## digitizewedo (Nov 2, 2010)

What software do you use and why? 

I use Pulse Maestro, I have all the features allows me the freedom to create

What did you pay and how long ago did you purchase it?

I have been using the software for 5 years and paid about 13K

If you had to upgrade or change software what would you go for?

I have used Wilcom but there training centers are in the USA, 
 
also what would you recommend if you hate your software? 

Like Pulse

Training and support?

Pulse offers training via its distributors, and they have training via webinars . I have taking training a few times, Now I offer training courses on my web site.

Be truthful!


----------

